# Music player audacious : No audacious-plugins



## Alain De Vos (Apr 28, 2021)

I just found audacious-plugins is gone because of gtk3.
Luckely there is strawberry.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2021)

What do you mean "gone"? It's right here: multimedia/audacious-plugins

If you mean it's not available as a package, that's correct. It was skipped because a dependency (audio/libsidplayfp) failed to fetch. Both GTK3 and GTK2 flavors depend on it so they are both skipped.

Looking at the exact cause, it looks like distfiles doesn't match anymore for audio/libsidplayfp.


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 29, 2021)

Things like this are a recurring problem. It's inevitable that, from time to time, a port fails to build for a huge variety of reasons. Right now, MakeMKV is unavailable on 14-CURRENT because, by the time the builders ran for the last time, the project's site was down. Sometimes ports fail because updated compilers have stricter default rules about the code, sometimes some library update broke compatibility, I've even received pkg-fallout mail once because a compiler just crashed for whatever reason, dumping core (and in the next run, it worked fine again, probably some cosmic radiation or whatever)…

The result then is that the package (and all packages dependent on it) will miss from package repositories until the next build is run. Maybe one could think about strategies to somewhat mitigate that problem by keeping older packages as long as dependencies are still satisfied…  not sure, and should probably be discussed somewhere else.

For my private repository, I solve this problem by setting `COMMIT_PACKAGES_ON_FAILURE=no` in /usr/local/etc/poudriere.conf, so the repository isn't touched unless the whole build is successful. This isn't an option for official builders – building _all_ ports, there's never a run without any build failures.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2021)

There are around 14.000 packages to build. It's inevitable there will be some fallout. Build failures are automatically notified to the port maintainers, so hopefully it'll be fixed soon and the next package build run will be successful for this port. 



			https://pkg-status.freebsd.org/builds?jailname=130amd64


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 29, 2021)

I've got audacious-4.1.tar.bz2 @ 586.5kb,  audacious-plugins-4.1.tar.bz2 @ 1.8mb and libsidplayfp-2.0.5.tar.gz @ 805.1kb in /usr/ports/distfiles.


----------

